# anyone pass a hair folicle test?



## 1nonlyogre (Oct 21, 2009)

lookin for anyone with some exp with a hair follicle test....i shave my head so they said they'll take chest hair.

any help will be most appreciated

word....:holysheep:


----------



## Hick (Oct 21, 2009)

competitive swimmers shave their entire body...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 21, 2009)

wax  it  baby!:lama:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 21, 2009)

Hello 1nonlyogre 

Welcome to the forum.



> Hair follicle drug testing is a new alternative to urine testing which is more reliable is easier to conduct. Unlike urine drug testing where the collection of the sample requires privacy and thus promotes a multitude of evasion methods. Hair follicle drug testing is much more reliable since it goes back up to 90 days depending on the test and the type of test conducted.
> 
> The only sample required is hair of the subject which is analyzed to detect evidence of drug abuse. As usual with any abuse detection test in the market, there are products which are purportedly capable of cheating the hair follicle drug testing process and returning a clean result. The more prominent among these that are doing brisk business over the internet are the so called cleansing shampoos. They only succeed in cleaning the exterior of the hair and leave the inside with trace amounts of illegal drugs as evidence.
> 
> ...



eace:


----------



## 1nonlyogre (Oct 21, 2009)

thanks so much Hippy i was looking around for just that sorta report...looks like i'm screwed we'll just hafta hope for the best.

word...


----------



## Amateur Grower (Oct 22, 2009)

I had to take a hair follicle test once. I knew in advance, so I got my hair cut very close-maybe half an inch long. Then I got some shampoo designed to remove chlorine from the hair of swimmers. I used that a LOT in the week leading up to the test.

The lady commented that I didn't have a lot of hair and said they could get chest hair or any other hair off my body to test. She clipped some from my head and I passed.

I don't remember the name of the shampoo. If I can remember, I'll post it here.

Good luck.

AG


----------



## JustinK (Nov 8, 2009)

I'm so happy I never had to do this for my drug testing.  It seems basically impossible to beat, a detox drink would not work for this...


----------



## stanleyus4 (Nov 11, 2009)

If anyone here needs to pass a hair follicle test, the headshop I work at sells hair purifying shampoo from "Magnum Detox". It works great. It saved me a few months ago. The store ships stuff anywhere. Reply to this or send me an e-mail at *REMOVED AGAIN * if you would like to contact me, I can have them send you  one from the store. It is the "Purple Haze" smoke shop by the way.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 11, 2009)

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=575929#post575929

eace:


----------

